# Cigar Band Displays



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering if any members saved their bands and displayed them somehow, picture frame etc. I personally like to keep all my bands and I have a little picture frame thats packed full of all the different kinds of cigars I've smoked. The ones that are already displayed just get thrown in a tin. Here's a couple pics of the my set up.









Theres the little frame, I've got 3 or 4 more bands that need to join their buddies in there.









Theres my whole set up. Little desktop humi, couple cutters and lighters, and the bands.

So, are there any other nice band displays??


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice.

I have a glass top coffee table where I save them in a collage/mosaic. I have also use them to decorate humidor and cabinet doors by coating them with a wood resin.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I really hope one day I've got enough to do some of those things. A coffee table would look awesome!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good job Jake~

Here is one I did months ago.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/253660-my-cigar-band-project-2.html


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats beautiful.

I'll probably be upgrading to a bigger frame like that one here soon.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a clear glass 1 gal growler, just roll them up and and drop them in.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been saving mine for years, waiting for some sort of inspiration. They do look nice framed, but I also like the idea of doing something like this, maybe on a smaller scale:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gar-band-project-poker-table-lots-o-pics.html


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a cigar dossier that I keep all my bands in and make a few comments about each cigar. It's a fun way to look back and see which cigars I liked and how I used to rate them. Over time, the way I have evaluated cigars has certainly changed as I gained more knowledge...


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I've been saving mine for years, waiting for some sort of inspiration. They do look nice framed, but I also like the idea of doing something like this, maybe on a smaller scale:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gar-band-project-poker-table-lots-o-pics.html


I just saw this thread and wow thats impressive. It'll be awhile before i could ever imagine doing that haha



TrippMc4 said:


> I have a cigar dossier that I keep all my bands in and make a few comments about each cigar. It's a fun way to look back and see which cigars I liked and how I used to rate them. Over time, the way I have evaluated cigars has certainly changed as I gained more knowledge...


I was looking up these a few days ago and considered getting one, may have to make the investement someday.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been thinking about taking mine and attaching them to an iPhone case. Think that would look kinda cool


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was looking up these a few days ago and considered getting one, may have to make the investement someday.[/QUOTE]

I would really suggest it. It's been a really fun way to track the cigars I have tried. It's also great for my friends because they can flip through the pages and get some ideas for things they may not have tried before.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess I'll have to start saving more of my bands now... I could use some more artwork around here.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

ACMartz said:


> I have been thinking about taking mine and attaching them to an iPhone case. Think that would look kinda cool


That is a good idea, let me know if and how that works out!



TrippMc4 said:


> I would really suggest it. It's been a really fun way to track the cigars I have tried. It's also great for my friends because they can flip through the pages and get some ideas for things they may not have tried before.


 I may have to, just to keep track of everything since I'm still in the phase of smoking as many different brands as possible.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried a Cigar Dosier, but hated the design of it (and every other dosier style of book.)

So instead:

I keep one band from every cigar line whose vitola I have smoked. I paste the band onto a "print-you-own-business-card" and print some basic cigar info on the back (manufacturer, line, vitola, length X rg, country of origin, and wrapper). I store these cards in a nice 3 ring binder in business card slider pages (10 cards per page).

This helps me keep track of what I have and have not smoked, and allows me to look over my past purchases. I also like collecting the bands of my smokes, and this allows me a way to organize them neatly and simply. It makes for a good coffe table book, since people seem to like looking through it.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I flatten my labels between pages in a thick book I have and then stick them in a jar until I figure out what to do with them.



unsafegraphics said:


> I tried a Cigar Dosier, but hated the design of it (and every other dosier style of book.)
> 
> So instead:
> 
> I keep one band from every cigar line whose vitola I have smoked. I paste the band onto a "print-you-own-business-card" and print some basic cigar info on the back (manufacturer, line, vitola, length X rg, country of origin, and wrapper). I store these cards in a nice 3 ring binder in business card slider pages (10 cards per page).


I'm going to have to try that, because the taping in a spiral notebook didn't work out to well.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Cigolle said:


> I'm going to have to try that, because the taping in a spiral notebook didn't work out to well.


I even went so far (way back when) to make my own leather bound book. I enevitably gave up on that and went with something simpler and neater.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yea, i stick them in a book, with more books on top, and i have an old cigar box they go in after that. i wish i started saving from day one. lol. but i just resently started saving them....like beginning of 2010. 

i plan on doing something with them, but i cant decide, i want it to be something that will last, a clock would be cool, i think that i will only used bands i have 2 or more of for that though, which drops it down greatly, i would like at least one band of everything i have smoked to save for something, because years down the line, when i have had 1000 different kinds of cigars, it will make one hell of a collection. i might try the blank card thing. but if its 2 kinds of cigars, with the same band....i will just keep one. like with te fuentes and such.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah i was thinking of doing something like this but not really sure.. I have saved almost every label of every cigar since i started this year.. But the picture frames do look awesome displaying the bands..


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> i might try the blank card thing. but if its 2 kinds of cigars, with the same band....i will just keep one. like with te fuentes and such.


That's what I do. No two bands match in the book.


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have saved all of my cigar bands, I'm waiting until I get a bunch until I do anything with them. I plan on putting them in a glass top coffee table to put in my future man cave.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Just did a count in the book. 13 pages with 10 bands per page.

So, I've had *at least* *130 different cigars*. Not to mention all of the unbanded smokes, lost bands, and destroyed bands. Plus, looking at each of the bands helps me recollect when/where I smoked each one (and that info is *not* even written on the card).

It's kinda cool to be able to recall that kind of info on command.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> Just did a count in the book. 13 pages with 10 bands per page.
> 
> So, I've had *at least* *130 different cigars*. Not to mention all of the unbanded smokes, lost bands, and destroyed bands. Plus, looking at each of the bands helps me recollect when/where I smoked each one (and that info is *not* even written on the card).
> 
> It's kinda cool to be able to recall that kind of info on command.


130...thats a lot of completely different cigars!
I know my buddy is making a beer pong table with bottle caps and epoxy, maybe that will be my far future goal haha


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> 130...thats a lot of completely different cigars!
> I know my buddy is making a beer pong table with bottle caps and epoxy, maybe that will be my far future goal haha


i had a table like that a few years ago, when i had an aprtment, a room mate, and disposible income for beer.....and more beer.

it was more like a bench, that we used for beer pong.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I save every cigar band from every cigar I smoke, dont ask me why its just habit I guess. I have an awesome beer mug my god daughter got me and i just toss them all in there, looks kinda cool


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I was looking around the internet for a way to store my bands better and ran across something I like. Ultra-Pro, the people that are pretty big in the sport card industry, make pages for Tobacco cards, which are along the lines of the old T206 cards that the Honus Wagner has made serious news about a couple times the last couple decades. These pages are about 9x12" and have 15 slots per page, and look to be about the perfect size for most bands, while still leaving a little room per slot for a notecard with some info on it. Plus they're always PVC and other harmful chemical free, so no damage while the bands are inside.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have these 100-page photo albums for 5x7 photos. I bought some designer paper that is a light tan color and has embossed woodgrain on them. I then laid out a 5x7 template including a space to glue/tape the band, and blanks for Manufacturer, Line, Price, Size, Date obtained, date smoked, and 5 - 6 lines of notes. Each band gets a page, then I put extra bands of the same kind behind the card. 

Chaka says it's a scrapbook, but it's not. :gn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just started saving them about a year ago. My daughter is going into art classes and wants to do a project with them. Here is where i have been saving them.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

I have a cheap photo album full of them. I glue 'em to note cards, slip the note cards in the book. And then I scan 'em. I've actually been building an online 'museum' of cigar bands. I'm a graphic designer and love that one weird niche of my stock in trade that is cigar bands. I recently moved servers, but I'll try and get it uploaded to the new place to share this week.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

brennivin said:


> I have a cheap photo album full of them. I glue 'em to note cards, slip the note cards in the book. And then I scan 'em. I've actually been building an online 'museum' of cigar bands. I'm a graphic designer and love that one weird niche of my stock in trade that is cigar bands. I recently moved servers, but I'll try and get it uploaded to the new place to share this week.


Let us know when you get that up and running. My little picture frame only holds about a third of the bands I've got now, I'm thinkin about goin with on of the photocard binder things to keep dates and things on them too.

God I love smoking cigars.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

this is about a month worth


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Save most of mine and have them glued to a board with glass over it. On the table where I smoke on the porch.


----------

